
Ask HN: Should more people risk it all to save humanity from existential risks? - wiggler00m
&quot;I shall not be alive half a decade hence,&quot; said Seldon, and yet it is of overpowering concern to me. Call it idealism. Call it an identification of myself with that mystical generalization to which we refer by the term, &#x27;humanity.&#x27;&quot;<p>- Isaac Asimov, Foundation #1
======
ohiovr
It would take a crisis greater than anything in history to wake everyone up to
the fact that life is more valuable than civilization and its high tech perks.

